# HTV not sticking !



## FishBoneDesign (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm trying to press HTV on a J America hooded sweatshirt. When I go to peel off the film the vinyl is peeling up. HTV is Siser easyweed Temp on press is 305 (heat press is Hottronics auto clam) pressure is med to firm. Prepress for 3 sec then full press for 15 sec. Tried the same vinyl on another garment and everything went great.
Anyone have any issues with J America garments??


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Are you pressing the entire shirt or threading it and pressing just the front?
Maybe it's too thick and not getting the pressure it needs to adhere.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

for hoodies i like to use a teflon pillow if there is anything but the flat material on the platen
i use a 15"x15" press so for the small and youth sizes i use a pillow,
because either the thicker hood stitching or the bottom front 'pocket' sticks up higher than the material

- pre-press for ~10 secs (don't fully press, just rest the upper platen on the garment)
- cover design with parchment and press for 12-15secs with med-firm press
- remove carrier sheet, recover with the parchment and press for another 12-15 secs
- you should see a slight embossing of the material in the vinyl
- too much of any of these variables can lead to failure of the vinyl and adhesive layers (ie. more is not always better)


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Is the fabric synthetic or nylon? HTV for cotton or cotton blend will not work with nylon. You need to use HTV for synthetic or nylon. Like Thermoflex Extra or Stalhs Gorilla Grip HTV or HTV with similar adhesive.


----------



## FishBoneDesign (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the assistance ! Finally got it figured out. I think the extra pile on the hoodie was the issue. They were a brushed fleece hoodie 60/40 cotton poly blend. I threaded the hoodie on the platten and put a mouse pad under the design and it worked like it was supposed to.


----------

